# Last minute morning studying



## TigerStephie (Mar 27, 2011)

It's probably too late for this but...

I took the exam and failed in October. I did not study as much as I would have liked, I may have totaled 20 hrs and I did well on everything in the morning except geotechnical and structural. Taking water resources so I found those to be easy on the morning. I have focused most of my time thus far studying for the afternoon.

Today I decided to go back and refresh myself with the morning information. Construction and transpo I quickly went through some practice problems and feel very confident with those.

What chapters should I be focusing on in CERM for structural and Geotechnical for the morning. Anything I should definately know or mark? I will likely save these for last anyway since it is my weakest subjects.


----------



## crogmobulon (Mar 28, 2011)

TigerStephie said:


> It's probably too late for this but...
> I took the exam and failed in October. I did not study as much as I would have liked, I may have totaled 20 hrs and I did well on everything in the morning except geotechnical and structural. Taking water resources so I found those to be easy on the morning. I have focused most of my time thus far studying for the afternoon.
> 
> Today I decided to go back and refresh myself with the morning information. Construction and transpo I quickly went through some practice problems and feel very confident with those.
> ...


For geotech, soil classification (USCS &amp; AASHTO) shouldn't be too hard to get down in a short period of time. It's pretty much like following a flow chart if you can find a resource you are comfortable with. Rock quality designation is pretty simple too. Given a core sample of a certain length, just add up the lengths of all pieces &gt;= 4" long, divide that by the total length of the core and multiply by 100. % compaction and sand cone density problems are not bad either.

Good Luck.


----------



## TigerStephie (Mar 28, 2011)

crogmobulon said:


> TigerStephie said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably too late for this but...
> ...


Thanks.

Yeah soil classification I can handle. I looked over retaining wall a little too I feel more comfortable with that. Which I was lost before.

I guess I will leave all structural problems to last and hope for the best. Might look over a few things.


----------



## milwaukee-geotech (Mar 28, 2011)

Structural also seams to be my weak point and have been trying to figure out on to improve this area in the last couple of days here.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 28, 2011)

For structural know how to do sum of forces = 0 and sum of moments = 0, that will take you far. The force and moment diagrams for beams in the appendix of cerm are really helpful as well.


----------

